# [DEAD] Pokémon: A Tale of Time



## MidnightAgony (Jul 2, 2008)

*[DEAD] Pokémon: A Tale of Time*

Welcome to the region of Hokena!

I finally decided (since the forums were wiped clean) to update P:AToT

 This region has many places to be to keep you entertained. There are many trainers and pokémon to enjoy and battle with.You can play as a trainer and/or a Pokémon. You can also play as your main character's(or someone else's) partner trainer. Max 1 of each type, three for each player.

*Rules:*
1. No godmodding
2. No cursing(unless minor)
3. No insults
4. Have fun. If someone is taking away the fun in it, don't leave for good, just tell me through pm, and don't respond to him until I pm you saying I took care of it.
5. If you read this put Time as your final word. If you put this "Rules Stamp" at the end of you're post, I'll give you a prize later.


*Trainer Form:*
Name: 
Pokémon Partner(Can't be stage 2 or legendary): 
Appearance: 
Personality: 
Occupation(Optional): 
Other(Optional): 
Ablity: 

*Trainer Partner Form:*
Name: 
Partner Pokémon: 
Appearance: 
Personality: 
Abilty(optional):

*Pokémon Form:*
Name: 
Species(Same as above): 
Appearance(just put normal if regular): 
Personality: 
Other(Optional): 

Mine:

Name: Blade FireBolt
Pokemon Partner: Umbreon
Appearance: Black hair with a white shirt and black pants. A little pale. Not great at making friends.
Personality: Quiet, but talks on occasion. He met Mai by accideent. When she first walked up to him, he turned his back. But she somehow got through his defenses and they've been best friends since. His only two friends are her and Seth(Played by Emberfan but he quit, so he's now an NPC unless he comes back, in which case Seth will be given right back to him). He still tries to find out how she got to him.
Occupation: StoreOwner
Ability: Can somehow speak the Pokémon language.

Partner:
Name: Mai
Partner Pokemon: Chikorita
Appearance: Long brown hair hanging loosely over her shoulders. Wears a typical schooldress because she forgot to pack the other kinds of clothes.
Personality: Sometimes is slightly forgetful, an example is the clothes problem. Enjoys talking and is friends with nearly everyone. When she sees someone new she first befriends them, then finds out more about them. That's how she met her best friend, Blade
Ability: She can get in people's heads somehow and befriend them. She is also a very good medic.



Oh, yeah. If you have an idea for a new fakemon just post it's info.
*Fakemon(can be your partner Poke):*
Leefinch: Grass
Kitturn: Fire
Eelin
Findol:Water
Inaizu/Hooyuma/Reiumachoo:Eletric/Bug

*Members:*
1. *ChaosTres: Blade FireBolt and Mai
2. Yanmega: Stone Hardly
3. shadow_lugia: Thorn- Milotic and Fucile
4. OrngSumb: Hassamu- Scizor
5. MewXCharmelionXEevee: Musa- Chatot
6. *Eeveeon25: Talon Orre
7. Blaziking 125: Nick
8. Metalic Deoxys: Fist Barrage- Machoke
9. Gardevoir: Scar- Zangoose
10. Hikari Nijino- Charlotte and Miku
11. CelebiElite- _Reserve Slot_
12. 
13. 
14. 
15. 

Five more players 'til we close our doors...

*Played in the old forums. Tell me if you did and I will gladly add you. Just don't think I'm stupid. I'd know if you're lying.

*StoreOwners:*
ChaosTres: Blade FireBolt

*Trainers:*


*Pokémon Professor Field Assistants:*
Eeveeon25

*Pokémon Daycare workers:*


----------



## Yanmega (Jul 2, 2008)

*Whoopi!*

Can I join?

Name: Stone Hardly
Pokémon Partner: Larvitar
Appearance: Stone has an orange shirt with a brown jacket over it. He also wears loose fitting jeens and has brown hair
Personality: Happy and cheerful most of the time but he has a terrible temper
Ability: Can turn objects to stone if he gets realy mad
Other: Stone and Sarah met on a boat going from Jhoto to Hokena

Name: Sarah Sike
Partner Pokémon: Spoink
Appearance: She has a black swetshirt and blue jeens. Sarah has very long black hair
Personality: Dark and depressing most of the time, but occasionaly you'll here her laugh
Abilty: She has psycic powers just like Sabrina in Kanto

By the way, if I play a pokemon does it have to be owned by a trainer or can it be a wild pokemon?


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon: A Tale of Time*

Wait..what do you mean by partner trainer?


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon: A Tale of Time*

Name: Thorn
Species: Lugia :DD? SHADOW LUGIA >8DD Milotic
Appearance: Normal female.
Personality: Can't tell.
Other: (Not actually nessecarily true) She likes to daydream about other places and things in *time.*


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon: A Tale of Time*

shadow_lugia:Accepted

Blaziking: A partner trainer is a trainer that helps you and follows you around throughout your adventures.


----------



## OrngSumb (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon: A Tale of Time*

Name: Hassamu
Species(Same as above): Scizor
Appearance(just put normal if regular): His colors are reversed
Personality: Ready to fight at any time. Kinda shy and a little hot tempered.
Other(Optional): He's always wondering: "What's the *time*?"


----------



## Lili (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon: A Tale of Time*

Name: Musa
Species: Chatot
Appearance: She's a white Chatot, a result of breeding.
Personality: Talks a lot, is very hyper, can get on peoples nerves, likes to sing from _time_ to _time_
Other: N/A


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon: A Tale of Time*

:/ Wait, if I remember correctly, Findol is a Fakemon of Castform's. He has read this, but apparantly you have his permission, he just doesn't care, or he is ignorant. Either that or he just got bored before he could read that far.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon: A Tale of Time*

OrngSumb & MewXCharmeleonXEevee: Accepted.
shadow_lugia: Yes, he requested Findol be on here on the old forums, so I have his permission unless he says doesn't want it in Tale of Time anymore.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon: A Tale of Time*

Can you reserve a spot for me? It's insanity Role-Playing right now.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon: A Tale of Time*

Ya sure!


----------



## Yanmega (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon: A Tale of Time*

Wait... So I'm not accepted?


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon: A Tale of Time*

Sorry, didn't notice ya somehow, but Accepted. We should start ABOUT next post.


----------



## Eeveeon25 (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon: A Tale of Time*

This didn't get too far last time, but I'll rejoin.

Name:  Talon Orre
Pokémon Partner:  Firaga (male Cyndaquil)
Appearance:  He wears a black T-shirt with green jacket, blue jeans, and brown hair and eyes
Personality:  Likes joking and being sarcastic, but can also have a bad temper.
Occupation:  Field worker for the region's professor, Redwood.
Other:  He's with his pokemon almost all the *time*.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon: A Tale of Time*

It's nice to see you're Accepted again. Also, I guess this region can have two professors. Redwood and Cherry. How about you got transferred to Cherry's Lab for some special and secret studies.


----------



## Eeveeon25 (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon: A Tale of Time*

Sorry, I was unaware about the other professor.  But, considering the mission that I will be sent on (which will be revealed in the story, and was actually the same mission I was going to reveal before this RP was destroyed), I think the "special studies" would work rather nicely.  Of course, if you wish, you could simply say that Cherry no longer exists, and I'll go work for Redwood.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon: A Tale of Time*

See, you made Redwood last time, and this time you made Cherry. :D It's okay.
_Or is it?_
Shut up.
_Sorry._
Now.
_..._
Good puppy.((No, it's not really a puppy. It's an Eevee. It'll take forever to evolve it to an Umbreon at this rate, though.))


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon: A Tale of Time*

So, someone could be both a wild Pokemon and a Trainer?


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon: A Tale of Time*

Yessir!
_No sir!_
Shut up.
_Why?_
Shut up or I'll put you back in the box _again_
_..._
Good.


----------



## Eeveeon25 (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon: A Tale of Time*

Oh yeah, I forgot.  Okay, Cherry no longer exists.  It's just Redwood.  And are we gonna start where we left off, or are we restarting?


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon: A Tale of Time*

Well, if we can't get like 3/4 of the people we should just restart. I think it wouldn't be that hard to get much, seeing there weren't that much people in the first place. But if we could get at least the main people in the story at the time, we could probably continue with the new people and the missing people becoming NPCs. I don't see any problem either way. Whichever the majority wants.
_The majority wants to kill you..._
Shut up.
_But I just got my evil laugh! See:* Muahahahahahahaha!*_
Shut up or I'll put you back in the box _again._
_..._
Good Puppy.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon: A Tale of Time*

Name: Nick
Pokémon Partner: Friction the Mareep
Appearance: Nick has dirty blonde hair that is hidden under a cowboy hat he always wears. He always wears khacki jeans, and a white oxford shirt.
Personality: Nick is very upbeat, quite brave, and has a sense of humour.
Other: Nick knows Flash from Flash being a family pet as a Nincada, before evolving and being released. THey occaisonally meet up with each other.
Ablity: Nick is very smart.

Name: Flash
Species: Ninjask
Appearence: Normal
Personality: Ninjask's personality is much like Nick's. He is extremely energetic.
Other: Flash knows Nick from Flash being a family pet as a Nincada, before evolving and being released. THey occaisonally meet up with each other. Ninjask has a counterpart, Blink (who is a Shedinja), that has a completely opposite personality.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon: A Tale of Time*

Accepted.
_No he's not!_
Shut up!
_Why should I?!_
...*evilglare*
_..._

EDIT: Three slots 'til we start! Eight Slots 'til closing!


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon: A Tale of Time*

You know what? Let's just start now.

Blade woke up in his house and went outside to get the mail. "Bills, bills, bills, bi- what's this? An application for another region, and a free boat pass?" He went inside."Mom, mail's here!" He shouted upstairs. His mom walked downstairs. "Oh, my boy's becoming a man!"she yelled while reading the letter. "Come on let's get packed up! We're finally moving!"She yelled, more exited than me.
As they were finishing packing up, we heard a knock on the door. "I'll get it." Blade said. As he opened the door he said, "Hello Mai." to his neighbor and friend. "Um, I came over to tel you I caught a Chikorita. But then I hard your mom talking about moving. Where are you going?" Mai asked. "Oh, we're going to a region called Hokena!" Mom said. "No way! I'll be right back!" Mai replied in disbelief. She came back in about five minutes and asked "Can I come with you?" "Sure you can!" Mom instantly replied. "Okay jost let me get my stuff!" Mai said as she ran to her house an came back with her luggage. "Are we all ready?" Mom asked.
"Yes!" both Blade and Mai said at the same time. As we got onthe boat the director told them it would be a 5-hour ride, so they got comfortable. When they got there they walked outside and could smell the fresh air, completely pure, no pollution. "It's..." Mom began "It's beautiful!" she yelled. The director took us to our new house, and by time we got there everything was in place. "Which one is Blade?" the director asked. Blade replied "Me." "Would you please come with me?" he asked, and Blade followed.


----------



## Yanmega (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon: A Tale of Time*

As Stone turned around he yelled, astonished of the time, 9:32 it read. He quickly changed into different clothes. Stone quickly ran down the stairs, skipping one step each time, with a bowl of cold cereal on the table he swiftly took the bowl to his mouth and slurped the cereal with milk dripping down his cheeks. “Stone slow down, slow down you’ll choke!” said Stone’s mom in a stern voice. 
“Okay but I have to leave any way!” Stone said with excitement 
“Yes your right, don’t forget your backpack though!” Mom said with a warm smile. Stone quickly grabbed his bag off the counter and but it on his back. 
“By mom!” Replied Stone 
“Love you sweetie by” said Mom waving her arms as Stone walked down, off the porch and to the pathway. Stone walked fairly quickly down the path eager to reach the boat in a nearby city. As Stone climbed up a large hill he saw a large city, and in that city, he saw the the boat he was suppost to take. “There it is!” Stone said with a wide grin. At this point Stone was running as fast as he could. And what seemed like a blink of an eye he was at the port. “Ticket please” Said a man with a beard. 
“Huh?” Said Stone with a blank expression on his face. 
“Ticket please!” said the man at the port. 
“Oh right!” said Stone reaching into his backpack. He took out a small blue ticket with small words on it and handed it to the man, who then let him through to the boat. He walked up a set of stairs and found him self on top of a huge luxury ocean cruiser.


----------



## Eeveeon25 (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon: A Tale of Time*

Talon was walking out of Hokena Pokemon Research Lab with a Cyndaquil walking by his side.  The echidna-like pokemon was named Firaga, and had been Talon's partner for the last couple months, and they had grown close rather quickly.  However, it was now time for Talon and Firaga to go on the assignment Professor Redwood had been training them for.  However, Talon knew he would need some assistance of his own, both pokemon and human, so he left the city he that he had spent his whole life in, Oran City, and started walking through the nearby woods to the nearest town.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon: A Tale of Time*

The man gave Blade a tour of all the "safe" ares in the surrounding areas. Blade saw there was a pack of Mightyena ganging up on a small Ralts. "Huh? What's this? A Ralts being attacked by a pack of Mightyena?" Blade thought, and Mai yelled, "Blade, we have to help that poor little Ralts!" "I know..." Blade said, and they ran down to the beach where the Ralts was. The director continued, "Okay, now, if you look over here- NO! Don't go down there! It's too dangerous!" and started chasing them down to the beach.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon: A Tale of Time*

Name: Fist Barrage
Species: Machamp (if not Machoke)
Appearance: normal
Personality: Fist is a friendly Pokemon that likes to joke around. He can be rash at times but is usually well-behaved. Fist likes to use all four of his arms during activities and is obsessed with training about half of the time.
Other: Rules Stamp and Time


----------



## Darksong (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon: A Tale of Time*

Name: Scar
Species: Zangoose
Appearance: Normal
Personality: Scar is solitary and isn't very friendly towards other Pokemon. He eats live prey and hunts for his own food (his favorite prey are birds like Pidgey). His greatest fear is to be caught one day.
Other: He always knows the *time.*

Whee, this sounds fun. Tell me if I need to edit anything.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon: A Tale of Time*

Okay, so two more, both accepted, Fist, a Machoke(Sorry I don't want stage 2's from the start, but stage 1's are fine.) and Scar, a Zangoose. Six slots left until we close!


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon: A Tale of Time*

Fist was awakened by the sound of running and a human yelling. The Machoke lived in a forest in the Hokena region. The humans' steps were heading down to the beach, along with a frantic howl from another human. Fist ignored it, but was instinctively turned toward the beach. He tried to leave for a breakfast of Nanab berries, but he always kept glancing backward at the direction of the beach. If the humans were in trouble, he would check later. Meanwhile, he picked some Nanab berries and began to drop them in his mouth. Still, he was worried about what the humans were doing. He dropped the food that he couldn't finish and ran toward the beach. Three humans were there, along with a group of Mightyena and a Ralts. Fist stayed where he was. He didn't want to be involved unless this got serious.


----------



## Darksong (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon: A Tale of Time*

(Scar is on the opposite end of the forest as Fist is. I'm also warning that Scar's posts may contain blood and things.)


Scar's eyes glinted with hunger for fresh blood as he stalked the unsuspecting Pidgeotto a few feet in front of him. It was big enough to give him two meals. With a few more paw-steps, he opened his mouth to reveal sharp, glimmering fangs. Then he pounced, grasping the 3'7" tall bird with long claws. He could feel them pierce feathers, then skin.
_Yes..._
 With his free paw, he slashed the Pidgeotto in the heart and began to feast on the prey.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon: A Tale of Time*

The director kept yelling "HEY! IT'S NOT- huh? You came all the way down here because of a Ralts? Agh! A Mightyena!" Then Mai and Blade said "C'mon, let's do it!" And ran down to the pack. "Do it! Take out the Mightyena!" they called and the Pokémon started to attack the Mightyena while Mai picked up the Ralts and ran to Blade. A Mightyena ran up to attack them but Darkeon, his Umbreon, Faint Attacked it out of the way.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon: A Tale of Time*

Fist watched the Mightyena and Umbreon fight. He was impressed on how strong the humans' Pokemon were. Most of the Pokemon that Fist remembered were weaker than this. Then, a Mightyena lifted its nose, sniffed, and turned its head. Its fiery gaze burned into Fist, and it charged, howling. The Machoke retaliated with Submission, which sent the Dark-type flying. Apparently, some of the others had been alerted, because three more charged Fist. He raced out of cover and bashed two dogs aside with Vital Throw, then turned to face the third one. It had a scar across its left eye, which was yellow, and its right eye was the normal red. Fist ran out and Cross Chopped the Mightyena, who withstood the attack and charged with a Crunch. Fist came toward it with Karate Chop, which barely did anything, so the Mightyena continued its attack. It leaped into the air, showing its shiny fangs.


----------



## Darksong (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon: A Tale of Time*

As Scar finished the last bit of meat on the bones, he went to a thick tree with many claw marks in it. This was the edge of his territory, and the place where he sharpened his claws. He ran them down the trunk, tearing the bark right off.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon: A Tale of Time*

"Chikorita! Use Razor Leaf!" Mai yelled out. The Chikorita had responded and shot razor sharp leaves and hit the Mightyena away from the Machoke.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon: A Tale of Time*

A pretty, slender Pokemon awoke in the ocean. It yawned, and flapped large fins, before diving into the ocean to get breakfast.


----------



## Eeveeon25 (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon: A Tale of Time*

As Talon made his way toward the town, he started hearing lots of yelling and barking.  He and Firaga made their way through some bushes and came to a small clearing where a large battle was going on, consisting of a pack of Mightyena, a Machoke, a Ralts, an Umbreon, a Chikorita, and three humans.  "Uh-oh, this looks bad!  Maybe I should help them.  You up for a battle, Firaga?"  The Cyndaquil nodded with a sarcastic look on his face, as if to say "Sure, I always hoped my death would be in the teeth of a Mightyena!"  But he sort of did wish to test his abilities on a wild opponent, rather than the trained ones he had spent his life training with at the lab, so Talon and Firaga rushed down to the field, and Talon commanded Firaga to use a Smokescreen as they went into a group of the dark wolf pokemon.  Of course, Talon wasn't very experienced, and he ran straight into the smoke as well, resulting in a loud coughing as he commanded Firaga to shoot Embers at the Mightyena, or at least, where they thought the Mightyena might be, since Talon, Firaga, and a few Mightyena were all blinded by the thick smoke.


----------



## Lili (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon: A Tale of Time*

A white bird Pokemon awoke. It looked oddly like a parrot, but with a music note shaped tail.
"GOOD MORNING, WORLD!!!!" It sang.
The Chatot then flew down from it's perch on the tree and flew down to a river, hoping she'd find a Magikarp or some other Pokemon.
It turned out Magikarp were too big for Musa, and she found a Weedle instead.


----------



## Darksong (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon: A Tale of Time*

Scar kept careful watch on the edge of his territory. He didn't want anyone to trespass.
 He decided that he should check on the other edges of his territory, and headed east to where the edge of his territory was marked by small, pointed rocks and more clawed trees.
 When he looked at the clawed tree, however, it was crossed by more scratches. 
_Another Zangoose has trespassed on my territory!_


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon: A Tale of Time*

Fist turned and saw a newcomer Cyndaquil, along with his Trainer. The Cynaquil had used Smokescreen, but Fist was far away enough so that he was unaffected. A Chikorita had used Razor Leaf to whack Fist's opponent away. There were only a few Mightyena standing, so Fist used Wake-Up Slap on two of them. The Machoke turned to see the trembling Ralts. The Fighting-type dashed out of the way to pick up the Ralts in his arms and place it next to the female Trainer. He then turned to look at the Mightyena pack, protecting the little Psychic Pokemon from harm.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon: A Tale of Time*

"Huh?" Mai was surprised to see the Machoke help protect the Ralts. Apparently, so was the Ralts. It was laying on the ground, thinking "Oh, I'm gonna die! Why are all these big things fighting around me?" And a Mightyena pounced on Blade, who tried to shake it off, but it's claws and teeth sank into his body.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon: A Tale of Time*

"Flash," Nick said slowly, "you said you knew this place better than my house."

"I said I MIGHT know this place better than your house," Flash said to correct him. Nick rolled his eyes. "Hey, what's that?" Flash asked. Nick looked in the direction that Flash was looking in. There was a pack of Mightyena, and many Pokemon and trainers were fighting them. Nick turned to the sheep Pokemon next to him. She nodded. 

"Alright, Mareep use Thunder!" Mareep charged up her fur and sent a large wave of electricity towards the Mightyena. Flash began to buzz loudly, which seemed to have an effect on the Mightyena.


----------



## Darksong (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon: A Tale of Time*

Scar carefully followed the faded footprints; he hadn't noticed them until now. At one point, they completely faded, leaving Scar clueless. He decided to follow the direction in which they had ended; after all, the Zangoose appeared to be in a straight line.
 When he saw a white flash in the bushes, he looked toward it. He noticed another Zangoose, who was hunting a Staravia. Her eyes were locked on her prey, and she was stepping as light as a Noctowl's wingbeat. The Staravia was completely unaware of her until she leaped on top of it. The strange Zangoose managed to claw its wing and neck, slowing it down until she could catch it with both paws and dispatch it with a bite to the head.
 When the stranger killed her prey, Scar growled, "I am Scar. Why are you hunting on _my territory?_" He raised his bloodstained claws.
 The other Zangoose stood up. "Where I lived, there is a terrible lack of prey all of a sudden. This is just the next place I came to.
 "Now let me introduce myself. My name is Flower."


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon: A Tale of Time*

Darkeon jumped to attack the Mightyena off Blade, but another Mightyena Faint Attacked him to the ground as well. Blade held up a PokéBall to the Mightyena on top of him, and it got sucked in. "Mai, try to catch the Mightyena on top of Darkeon!" he said and tossed her a ball, which she threw at the Mightyena, freeing Darkeon, who ran up to Blade. "Come on, we have to rest for a minute." he told Darkeon, but the Umbreon disobeyed and continued to fight.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon: A Tale of Time*

"Use another Thunder Attack Friction!" Nick commanded. Mareep sent another wave of electricity, and Flash used another Bug Buzz attack.


----------



## Lili (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon: A Tale of Time*

Musa flew over the trees, singing happily. Her belly was full from the Weedle, and she was looking for a place to rest. 
She came across a small apple tree and settled down. She began grooming her feathers.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon: A Tale of Time*

The Milotic had already caught her breakfast, and was now full-up, basking in the sun on a beach, occasionally splashing water on her head with her fins.


----------



## Darksong (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon: A Tale of Time*

"There's a blank space of forest to the south." Scar pointed in that direction. "That can be your territory."
 Flower looked in that direction. "There's no prey over there. I went there, since I saw the claw marks here, but I couldn't find even a Rattata. I didn't want to take the risk, but this was the only place I could come to."
 Scar realized that she was right. He had tried making his own territory there long ago, but he couldn't survive there. He had to wander further into the forest until he came here. 
 A part of him wanted to send Flower off to find her own territory, but something kept him from clawing her. He tried to give her a Slash, but somehow, he couldn't. 
 All he could do now was growl, "Fine. You can live here. But try to stay away from me." He walked away, back to his sleeping place, and curled up for some slumber.


----------



## Eeveeon25 (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon: A Tale of Time*

As the smoke cleared, Talon saw Firaga still shooting out embers at the Mightyena.  "All right, now try Double Kick!"  The Cyndaquil turned around and used its hind legs to kick a Mightyena twice in the face.  It was super effective, and the second kick knocked the Mightyena back into another of its pack.  "Now lets go for a Quick Attack!"  As Talon commanded this, the small flaming pokemon suddenly dashed towards a Mightyena so fast it could barely be seen, knocking it down almost to the point of unconsciousness.  Then, Talon reached into his bag and pulled out a pokeball.  He threw it at the Mightyena and captured it inside, and after a few wiggles, the ball beeped.  Talon had caught his first Pokemon!  He picked up the ball and put it on his belt, and he saw that several Mightyena had started retreating.  Talon commanded Firaga to Ember the ones still fighting, and Firaga immediately launched a spray of small fireballs at the opponents.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon: A Tale of Time*

"Good job, everyone." Then Blade notice a man standing there. "Huh? Who are you?" he asked him. Darkeon seemed to take an intrest in his Cyndaquil. Mai ran up to Blade and the man. "Hello, I'm Mai, and you?"


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon: A Tale of Time*

Fist watched as the action slowed down, and turned to the Trainers. He bowed his head to them and kneeled down. Even though the Trainers wouldn't understand him, one of their Pokemon might be able to translate for them. "My name is Fist. I welcome you into my territory, as I saw the way your Pokemon fought." Then he stood up and turned to walk away into the forest.


----------



## Eeveeon25 (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon: A Tale of Time*

"Uhh, my name is Talon.  Talon Orre.  And this here is Firaga," he said as he pointed to the Cyndaquil.  "May I ask how exactly this fight started?  Also, is that your Machoke walking away?"


----------



## Lili (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon: A Tale of Time*

Musa was now back in flight and spotted a Lopunny dancing.
_Wow, she's pretty!_
The Chatot landed on a nearby branch and watched.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon: A Tale of Time*

"Huh? The Machoke? That isn't mine. Actually, I think it's wild. This battle started because a pack of Mightyena were attacking this little Ralts and we came to help it. Then the Machoke came in and helped us...well anyways, I'm Blade, and me and Mai are new to the region. So what do you do?" Blade replied to Talon's questions


----------



## Eeveeon25 (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon: A Tale of Time*

"I'm a professor here!  Well, really I'm a Field Professor, which is another way of saying I go out and collect research for the real Professor, Redwood.  He lives in the lab back at the city I just came from:  Oran City."


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon: A Tale of Time*

Mai was excited at this. "Really? A field professor? I think that's awesome! Will you take us there? I would really like to meet Redwood, and continue talking somewhere safer." Blade sighed. "If you take her I guess I'm pulled in too, aren't I?" "Yep, because your mom left you responsible!" "-And there's no stopping you from going anywhere." "We should probably take the Ralts too, right? To protect it?"


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon: A Tale of Time*

Fist stalked around the woods. He came to a bush of berries, which he ate the berries (I don't know how to say that) to regain his lost energy from the battle. He was curious about the humans, so he started toward their direction. Blocking his path were a team of Granbull. "This is our territory," the leader growled.
"Not necessarily," Fist replied calmly. "It's mine." And with that he hurled one of the Granbull behind him, not paying attention to its high flight and crash to the ground.
"Anyone else want that?" the Machoke warned them.
One of the purple dogs stepped forward. "I'm not afraid of you," and she began punching her fists and hopping in place.
"Oh, really?" Fist said in a sarcastic tone. He picked up the dog with one hand and tossed it back with the others.
Finally, the leader spoke. "I'll face _you_ in a one-on-one battle."


----------



## Darksong (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon: A Tale of Time*

When Scar woke up, he decided to find Flower. He followed her scent, and apparently she had been going towards the edge of the territory. _Good_, Scar thought, _I'm finally rid of her._
 Then he saw her, trapped in some kind of thing with jaws. It was silver and sparkly. Her rear right leg was caught and bleeding. She was apparently trying to get out of it.
 "Hold still," she said. Flower looked at him, as if she were shocked to see him, but she stayed calm anyway.
 Scar had learned how to get these off back when his parents were still alive. He grabbed a stick that had a small stub of a branch on one end, and slid it through the trap's teeth. From there, he pried it open, letting Flower remove her paw before it snapped back again.
 Flower's paw was bleeding heavily. She began to lick it to try to stop the bleeding, but Scar knew better. He wrapped it in a long leaf to act as a cast. He nodded, and walked away to find something to hunt. But, after being unsuccessful to find anything, he decided to just sleep for the rest of the day.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon: A Tale of Time*

((Methinks that one of you should go to the sea, so I can _do_ something DD:))


----------



## Darksong (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon: A Tale of Time*

Scar couldn't fall asleep in the forest with all the Spearow screeching. He headed to the east, on a stretch of his territory that met the ocean. He stared out at the waves before looking at the ground and finding a strange and pretty shell shaped a bit like a heart. It had ridges like a scallop. It was white except for the edges, which were the same color as his red spots. He put it down and lay down, falling asleep next to the waves.


----------



## Eeveeon25 (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon: A Tale of Time*

"Well, grab the Ralts and lets go!"  Talon and Firaga then led the others through the woods, eventually getting to Oran City.  From there, they went straight to the lab, where Professor Redwood was there to meed them.
"Talon, you're back already?"
"Well, I just ran into these guys and they said they'd like to meet you.  They're new to the region.  The boy is Blade, and the girl is Mai."
"Ah, pleased to meet you!" Redwood said, reaching out to shake Blade's hand.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon: A Tale of Time*

((Thank you))

Thorn had been basking for a long time, and was now hungry again. She was swimming by the shore in hopes of an easy meal when she spotted a Zangoose, apparantly fast asleep. Thorn positioned her face a millimeter from his and waited for him to wake up.


----------



## Darksong (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon: A Tale of Time*

Scar was awakened only moments after falling asleep by a Milotic staring into his face. He stood up, covering the shell with his paw. "What are you doing?" He raised a paw. Then Flower emerged from the trees. She had apparently taken the leaf off; Scar could see the place where her ankle was bleeding. She walked down to the beach and asked him, "Who is this?"
 "That's what I was wondering," he replied.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon: A Tale of Time*

She said, in a slightly ghostly voice. "Thorn. You?"


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon: A Tale of Time*

Fist bent to the side to dodge the many punches from the Granbull. Then, he threw a punch of his own, sending the Granbull flying into a tree and instantly KO'ing it. Fist chuckled and started toward the beach. When he got there, there were two Zangoose and a Milotic there. "Who are you?" the Machoke asked.


----------



## Darksong (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon: A Tale of Time*

Scar explained, "I'm Scar, and this is Flower. I have no idea who this Milotic is or why she was staring into my face."


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon: A Tale of Time*

Thorn playfully splashed water on the newcomers with her fins.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon: A Tale of Time*

"Well, actually, I'm only here because Mai wanted to come and I'm to be responsible..." Blade replied. Mai immediately said, "Hi! You're lab looks a lot different than Elm's. Can I see the starters? Or do you not have any yet?"


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon: A Tale of Time*

Fist nodded to Scar. "Greetings." He was then splashed with water. The Machoke laughed and poked the Milotic gently. "I wish I could evolve, but I don't have a trainer. Maybe if I train _myself...._ Anyone up for a mock battle?" he asked.


----------



## Darksong (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon: A Tale of Time*

Scar was splashed by the Milotic. He became angry and growled, "Do it again, and you'll taste the power of my claws." He showed her his bloodstained claws. He then walked back into the forest before hearing what the Machoke said. Flower left his side as the Spearow stopped screeching, and Scar lay down to finally get some rest.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon: A Tale of Time*

Thorn was still playful, however, and made sure to crawl completely in the water before splashing again, quickly swimming to a slightly deeper place that was still near shore and putting up a Counter just in case.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon: A Tale of Time*

Fist started to get annoyed with the splashing, but luckily Thorn had moved out. The Machoke smiled and walked through the forest when he encountered Flower. 
"Hello," Fist greeted. "Would you like a mock battle with me? Or would you rather skip it?"


----------



## Darksong (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon: A Tale of Time*

Flower pointed to the injury on her leg and shook her head. She really didn't want to talk to this stranger; she just wanted to get him off her tail.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon: A Tale of Time*

Fist acknowledged Flower. "Alright then. I guess I'll be going, then." The Machoke turned and walked away until he was out of sight of the Zangoose. He stopped and flopped onto the ground, tired from the fight with the Granbull earlier. "I can't wait to evolve," he whispered to himself. "Then again, sometimes the anticipation of getting something is better than having it. The evolution process itself is exciting, but the later you get it the more time you have to enjoy it." Fist liked being logical. Then, he saw a large building in the distance. Curiously, he started toward it, and soon realised it was that famous human's building. Fist looked for something to lift (he was bored), and soon found a rather large boulder. He easily picked it up, and realised that he was just a few yards away from the entrance of the building.


----------



## Eeveeon25 (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon: A Tale of Time*

((I'm gonna be gone this weekend, so if the group does anything, just have my character come along.  And the starters Redwood is about to offer you are the starters from my own generation I made, so I will post the pictures of them and their evolutions when I get back.  I get the last one, so I'd prefer it if one of you went ahead and took the fire one, although I guess you don't have to.  As for moves, just have them know some moves that would be fitting for their type and look, but don't overpower them with stuff like Air Slash or Crunch!  They're only starters in their first stage!))

Redwood chuckled, "Why yes, we have great starters!  In fact, seeing as how you're new to the region, you may each have one if you like!  Talon, if you would."
"Right away sir!"  Talon walked into another room and came back with three pokeballs, unleashing all three.  "So," Talon said to his new friends, "as you can see, while this region doesn't have THAT many new pokemon, it does at least have a few, and they're pretty cool!  Our grass starter is the green one that looks like a bird with vines for ears, Leefinch.  The fire starter is Kitturn, the orange kitten with the flaming paws, back, and tail tip.  And Eelin, the blue eel with the horn on his head and a fish-like tail fin, is our water starter.  They're all pure now, but they'll grow to be Grass/Flying, Fire/Dark, and Water/Poison, respectively.  Take one, if you want!"


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon: A Tale of Time*

"I guess I'll take the fire cat." Blade said. Mai was excited and said(pretty loudly) "Ooh! I'll take the grass birdie!" "So, is there anything we can do for you?" Blade asked Talon and Redwood.


----------



## Darksong (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon: A Tale of Time*

When Scar awoke, he went out to hunt something to eat.
 The first prey he found turned out to be a Staravia. These Pokemon were more alert that Pidgey and such, so he had to be careful.
 Scar dropped onto all fours, treading cautiously. Luckily he got close enough to attack, and pounced. His claws missed the Staravia as it took off, but it wasn't very high, so the Zangoose used the trees to his advantage. He leaped up one of them and jumped to the branch of another tree, ascending to the point where he could claw the Staravia. Scar bounded off the trunk and managed to rake its left wing and its back, sending it crash-landing to the ground. Scar then climbed down the tree and picked up his meal; he would eat it a bit deeper into his territory, away from the Milotic.
 When he reached his rock, he placed his Staravia onto it. Just as he was going to take a bite, he saw Flower approach him. She appeared thin; it was probably the injury on her leg that kept her from hunting. 
 Normally, Scar wouldn't share his prey, but he placed it at her feet anyway. He then returned to his rock and sat on it, looking out to the east, letting the wind blow in his fur.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon: A Tale of Time*

Fist attempted to run back into the forest so that he wasn't seen, but he took a wrong turn and came back to where he was. "Argh..." Fist began passing the time by hurling boulders at other ones, causing the pairs to break into pieces. He was entertained by this, and eventually he threw a boulder at the trunk of a tree, which caused it to bend, snap, and crash to the ground. Fist laughed. "I didn't know destruction could be so fun!" he said, gathering the chunks of boulders and tossing them at the fallen tree.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon: A Tale of Time*

The Milotic sighed as the others went away. Sometimes she was playful. Everyone had to be playful sometimes. She was sad to see company go so quickly. There was so much less Pokemon to make friends with in the sea.


----------



## Darksong (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon: A Tale of Time*

The next time Scar looked back at Flower, she had finished the Staravia. He was getting used to having her in his territory. The Zangoose saw her burying the bones of the bird, and he asked, "Why do you do that?"
 She appeared to have gotten used to him too, because she looked up at him and answered in her serious voice, "My family did it as a prayer and thanks for the prey's life. I just want to make sure our tradition doesn't die." She finished burying the bones and wandered off. 
 Scar wandered off in the opposite direction, towards the beach. He found the shell from earlier, and picked it up. He turned it around in his claws. It was mysterious, of a curious shape. The Zangoose returned to the rock in the middle of his territory with it, placing under a ridge in the stone.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon: A Tale of Time*

((I'm going to make another character since there's no one in the sea to play with me ;.;))

Name: Fucile
Species: Blastoise
Appearance: Normal
Personality: Fucile is calm and serious, unlike his playful friend Thorn.
Other: ...........Cookies?


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon: A Tale of Time*

((Fucile is Accepted. This'll be hard without Eeveeon now, but we'll have to continue, right?))
Blade, Mai, and their new friend Talon left the Oran City lab and walked back to the beach. They saw a lone Milotic(You are still there right, shadow_lugia?)and Mai whispered "Look! It's a Milotic! I've always wanted one! I've got to try and catch it!" and her, Chikorita, and the Leefinch, who she nicknamed LeaFly, ran up to it.


----------



## Darksong (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon: A Tale of Time*

Scar went to look for something to do. He decided a battle would be best; he hadn't had much practice for a while.
 He began to run a bit; he liked moving fast. Then he encountered a group of Granbull standing around something. Their leader was saying, "I'm sure you'd be a good, new kind of prey."
 The "prey" in the middle had a white body and red stripes.
_That's the pattern of a Zangoose! Me, as a matter of fact. But that can't be me..._
 The Zangoose replied, "I don't need you, puppy." 
 Scar recognised the voice.
 "Why are you on my territory?"
 The leader turned around. "Another Zangoose, eh? That makes two. Look, kid. This is _our_ territory now."
 "If I win, you leave. If you win, I leave." Scar immediately used Slash on the Granbull leader.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon: A Tale of Time*

((Yeah, I'm still there. And Leafly is the name of one of my Fakemon :/))

Thorn, however, did not know this was an attempt to attack, and she saw this as another playmate. She slapped her fins on the water and cried out joyfully as a Blastoise also came out of the woods and slipped into the waves.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon: A Tale of Time*

((You act like you didn't see me, yet I was right in front of the lab entrance))

Fist turned and saw the humans he had fought with earlier, along with a Milotic, a Blastoise, and a Grass-type Bird Pokemon. The Machoke curiously walked over, but at the same time stayed out of sight from the humans.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon: A Tale of Time*

((...Wow. I really didn't know that. And mine was just a random nickname that fits the description. Do you want me to change it or is it all right with you? Metallic Deoxys: I'm so sorry.))
"It...used...Splash?" Mai said, telling Chikorita to use Razor Leaf. It obeyed immediately. The Leefinch, however, also wanted to play.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon: A Tale of Time*

((That's okay. It's just weird))

The Milotic was hit by the Razor Leaf, and she turned her big eyes on the Chikorita, whimpering slightly and putting on the puppy-dog eyes.


----------



## Hikari Nijino (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon: A Tale of Time*

May I join?

Name: Charlotte
Pokémon Partner(Can't be stage 2 or legendary): Skitty
Appearance: Wavy brown hair, short silk scarf around neck, grey shirt, a white skirt with jeans under, and violet eyes. 
Personality: Nice, can trick people, helpful, may be sassy.
Ohter: Her and Miku are sisters.
Ablity: Psychic powers.

Partner:
Name: Miku
Partner Pokémon: Eevee
Appearance: Curly brown hair, a diamond necklace, white T-shirt, purple jacket, green capri pants, and blue eyes.
Personality: Clam, nice, helpful, may be sassy, cheerful.
Abilty: Can control light.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon: A Tale of Time*

((Accepted.))
"Don't fall for it, Razor Leaf, again!" The Chikorita charged up the Razor Leaf and shot it, but it was distracted and missed. LeaFly talked to the Milotic, "Hi, what's your name? Wanna play? I can help you!"


----------



## Darksong (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon: A Tale of Time*

The Granbull growled, "So you want to play tough, eh?" He sent a Dynamic Punch ((By the way that's just how I write it; with a space)) at Scar, but Scar was able to use Close Combat. He then clawed the Granbull with Crush Claw.
 His enemy seemed to be getting tired. The Zangoose taunted, "Not so strong now, are you?" He finished him off with an X-Scissor, throwing him out of the territory 
"Leave," he said to the other Granbull and, afraid, they all hurried off with their leader.
 Flower got up and chimed in, "That's it, run off, you _wimps_."
((Can someone enter Scar's territory or something? It's boring just interacting with Flower.))


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon: A Tale of Time*

((You could come to the beach where all the action is.))

Fist circled the battle, unseen, and watched what was happening. The Milotic was trying to be surprisingly cute. However, Fist didn't realise that he could easily be seen until it was too late. He was right in front of the humans' noses (metaphor/exaggeration).


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon: A Tale of Time*

"Huh? Agh! It's a Machoke! Go, Flame(What he nicknamed his Kitturn)! Use Ember!" Blade yelled. The kitten pokemon charged up a ball of fire, then released it as embers.


----------



## Darksong (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon: A Tale of Time*

((I've had enough of the beach.))
Scar took watch on the edge of his territory, hidden in a tree, not only looking for intruders but also prey.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon: A Tale of Time*

Thorn splashed more water over everyone while the Blastoise watched with mild interest.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon: A Tale of Time*

Fist was struck by the embers and nearly burned. He came forward, attempting a Wake-Up Slap on the cat-like fire Pokemon.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon: A Tale of Time*

"Splash? Again? Why?" Mai thought, and said "Razor Leaf, one more time..." And this time the Chikorita was more playful than distracted so it fired the Razor Leaf at the Milotic in a plaful manner.
Flame got pelted by the Wake-Up Slap. "Use Ember again!" but Flame didn't listen and used Flame Wheel.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon: A Tale of Time*

The first thing on Fist's mind was the flaming ball coming toward him. Since Fist was a physical attacker, he was struck and burned. Then Fist tried to land a Brick Break on the Kitturn.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon: A Tale of Time*

((Talon is the only one not fighting right now.)
Flame went flying from the Brick Break and fainted. Next Blade sent out his only other Umbreon. "Umbreon, Bite!" he said, because he wanted this Machoke. It was a good fighter.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon: A Tale of Time*

Again, Fist could not avoid being hit by Bite. Now he was nearly fainted, thanks to the strong Umbreon. Fist managed to try one more Wake-Up Slap.


----------



## Hikari Nijino (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon: A Tale of Time*

Miku and Charlotte woke up and got ready, then went outside, "Where do we go, Miku?" Charlotte asked her sister, "I dunno." Miku said to Charlotte.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon: A Tale of Time*

It hit Umbreon super effectively, but having good defense, it didn't do too much damage. Blade threw a pokeball to attempt to catch it.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon: A Tale of Time*

Fist didn't have time to react before a red-and-white sphere came hurling toward him and hit him, sucking him inside. He struggled to get out, and almost did, but was then trapped inside.

((HP: 3, Status: BURN))


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon: A Tale of Time*

"Yes! I caught the Machoke!" Blade said, and quickly ran to the nearest PokéCenter to heal them all and went into the forest. He let Fist out and walked through the forest, noticing a lot of similar marks on the trees.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon: A Tale of Time*

Fist was released from the ball, and walked alongside his new trainer. A strong Pokemon like the Umbreon had earned his respect, so he was glad to be a partner for a Trainer like this. And, he could evolve, but how would he ask the trainer...? Fist put the thought aside for now.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon: A Tale of Time*

"Hey, Machoke, would you like to train?" Blade asked the Machoke.
(Gardevoir, Mai is still battling Thorn...)


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon: A Tale of Time*

Fist turned to his trainer (of which he still didn't know the name) and nodded. "Let's see if there are any Pokemon to train on, deeper into the forest." The Machoke had completely forgotten that this was where Scar lived.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon: A Tale of Time*

Blade walked with the Machoke until they came to a Gloom.(I'll be it while battling) Blade said, "I'll let you decide what to do, but I may make suggestions on occasions, okay?"


----------



## Darksong (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon: A Tale of Time*

((When did I say anything about them?))
From where Scar was, he could see a human, his Machoke, and a Gloom. On his territory. He wasn't very high, so he jumped down from the tree, claws first, and slashed the Machoke in the shoulder, also knocking it over and pinning it down.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon: A Tale of Time*

Fist cried out as a Pokemon used Slash on him, and then he was pinned down. The Machoke used Scary Face on his attacker to see if he could weaken it, and later he would Cross Chop the Zangoose off.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon: A Tale of Time*

"Huh? Umbreon, Faint Attack the Zangoose!" Blade yelled and, since Faint Attack never misses, Umbreon plowed into the Zangoose.


----------



## Hikari Nijino (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon: A Tale of Time*

"We have to go somewhere!" Charlotte said to Miku, "We don't have any Pokemon." Miku said to her sister.


----------



## Darksong (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon: A Tale of Time*

Scar was shaken by the Scary Face, but immediately regained his composure. When an Umbreon Faint Attacked him, he used X-Scissor on it, aiming for a super-effective attack. He then turned to the Machoke attacking him and slashed it hard with Crush Claw.


----------



## Hikari Nijino (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon: A Tale of Time*

"We have pokemon, I have a Skitty and you have an Eevee." Charlotte said, "Then let's go to out adventure!" Miku yelled, then headed for Route 1.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon: A Tale of Time*

Fist smiled and caught the Zangoose on its arm with one hand, holding it by its hand.
"Do I know you?" Fist asked as he tossed the Zangoose against a tree.
"I have an advantage against you. Normal versus Fighting. And, I can use actions in addition to moves. Ever seen a Pokemon dodge?"


----------



## Darksong (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon: A Tale of Time*

Scar was thrown against a tree, but raked it to sharpen his claws and mark his territory, and ran in for a speedy, full-power Slash.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon: A Tale of Time*

Fist was, again, hit by the Slash but still had about a quarter of his energy left. When the attack was done, the Machoke attempted a DynamicPunch on the Zangoose.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon: A Tale of Time*

Umbreon lept back up to Quick Attack the Zangoose, while Blade threw a Sitrus Berry to the Machoke, because it was all he could find.


----------



## Darksong (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon: A Tale of Time*

Scar would surely be defeated by the Dynamic Punch/Quick Attack Combo. He managed to use Slash on the incoming Umbreon. But the Dynamic Punch was getting close. There was no way he could survive that. Worst of all, he could be captured if he was hit. 
 Scar prepared for the impact, but then a blinding white streak ran between him and the Machoke. The blur stopped moving, was hit, and fell to the ground.
_Flower!_
 Scar's power came from pure anger. He hit the Machoke with a False Swipe/X-Scissor combo, then turned to the Umbreon for Close Combat.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon: A Tale of Time*

Fist had hit another Zangoose instead of the one he was aiming for. _Stupid... You intervened..._ The Machoke realised that a Sitrus berry was flying toward him, so he caught and ate it. After feeling much better, the opposing Zangoose was coming toward him. Fist had barely any time to dodge, so he was hit by most of it. The Fighting-type held on and stalked around his enemy, and then suddenly came toward it for a Cross Chop.


----------



## Darksong (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon: A Tale of Time*

Scar dodged the Cross Chop mostly, but was cut on his leg. It was hard to admit, but these intruders were too powerful. He warned, "Just because you won doesn't mean it's your territory. I still live here, and I always will." He dragged flower away to his rock and put her beneath it, along with a Sitrus berry, eating one himself. He scrambled into the nearest tree and leaped from branch to branch until he could watch the Machoke, Umbreon, and trainer from there. His leg hurt with all the jumping, but at least he was hidden from sight.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon: A Tale of Time*

"Come on, let's leave this part of the forest." Blade said, and they started to leave. Blade healed them again and went down to the beach where Mai and Talon was.


----------



## Hikari Nijino (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon: A Tale of Time*

As Charlotte and Miku went past Route 1, they came across a town, so they decided to heal their Pokemon.


----------



## Darksong (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon: A Tale of Time*

Scar watched as they left. _Good,_ he thought. He went to check on Flower, who still hadn't woken up. He wondered how she ran so fast with that leg injury.
 He poked her and put the Sitrus berry closer, but she wouldn't move. He was getting worried, but had an idea. If that human was a trainer, maybe he could help. 
 Scar picked up his shell, grabbed Flower and brought her to the beach, where the Trainer had gone. He placed her on the sand an sat by her, hoping to be noticed by the trainer or one of his companions. Meanwhile, he looked at the shell. It was mysterious. What could it mean?


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon: A Tale of Time*

Mai noticed two Zangoose, one laying, and one looking at a shell. She ran over there as fast as she could. "Oh, this one's injured," she said, placed her in a ball, healed her, and released her back in that spot.
(See, Mai shares feelings with pokemon)


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon: A Tale of Time*

((That was abrupt.

Anyway, what is Fist supposed to be doing right now?))


----------



## Darksong (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon: A Tale of Time*

Scar hadn't seen this human before. As Flower was captured, Scar tried to attack the trainer, but she was released immediately and he no longer had any reason to attack. Scar ran off to his territory with Flower on his tail. 
 The Zangoose realized that his new favorite hobby was climbing trees. As Flower continued to hunt, Scar wanted to catch a Spearow the hard way. He climbed up a tree with a screeching Spearow silently, until he was on a branch just below. He leaped at the bird, catching it between his paws. It was small and easy to kill. Just to have some fun, he dropped its body and chased it down the tree. When it hit the ground, he also did, and he began to eat his small prey.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon: A Tale of Time*

(Abrupt? Very.)
(I  think Fist, Flame and Umbreon are training on the beach. Where's shadow_lugia? Thorn and Mai were fighting. Well, Thorn was playing but still.)


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon: A Tale of Time*

((Okay.))

Because Fist was a new Pokemon to this Trainer, he decided that he would try to introduce himself to the other Pokemon. First, the Umbreon.
Fist stepped over next to the Eeveelution and held his hand down. "Hello, my name is Fist. Pleased to meet you." He waited for the Umbreon to respond.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon: A Tale of Time*

"Hello, Fist. It's a pleasure. I'm called Darkeon." he replied to Fist. Flame ran up to them and said, "Hi. I'm Flame!"


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon: A Tale of Time*

Fist looked down at the Kitturn. "Hello, Flame. How are you?" Then he turned to Darkeon. "Looks like we could be good battle partners, if we train enough." Fist put his hand on Darkeon's right "shoulder."


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon: A Tale of Time*

(Yay, Eeveeon's coming back like tomorrow!)
"Yes, I think we could actually be near unstoppable together." Dark(I'm just gonna put Dark when narrating him) replied. "I'm doing good and what about me? I'll get strong, right?


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon: A Tale of Time*

Thorn, meanwhile, had decided to take the Chikorita for a ride out to the ocean that was her home. The Blastoise had the Leafinch and was following.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon: A Tale of Time*

Mai had noticed the Milotic and Blastoise taking away Chikorita and Leafly, so she started running and swimming out to get them, but there were large leaves flying everywhere which made it harder for her.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon: A Tale of Time*

"Of course you will," Fist assured Darkeon. Then he looked down at Flame. "You can be on our team too."


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon: A Tale of Time*

(I think you meant Flame, because Dark just said they'd be near unstoppable together.)
Dark noticed Mai swim out and he wondered, "What's she doing?" then he looked past her and saw it. He shouted, "Those Milotic and Blastoise are stealing my friends!" And Flame muttered, I think I'll stay here..." and Blade was sleeping in the shade of the trees.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon: A Tale of Time*

Fist was surprised as he looked out at the ocean. "Then why don't we go save them?" Without waiting for an answer, Fist dashed to the shore. "Darn it," he muttered. "I don't know how to swim."


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon: A Tale of Time*

"I only slightly know how, and even then, she'd have a better chance alone..." Dark said, "but Blade is pretty good at swimming, and fast too." and Flame replied, "Then let's go wake him up!"


----------



## Darksong (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon: A Tale of Time*

Scar finished his meal. Something, but he didn't know what, made him bury the bones.
 Just like Flower did. 
_I'm bored,_ He thought. He went to the western edge of his territory, and ran his claws along the trunk of a short tree. The clawing made it shake, and Flower fell out of it like a dead bird.
 Scar was about to laugh, but held it back by saying, "...Sorry about that." He scored his claws down a different tree.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon: A Tale of Time*

Fist nodded. "You do it. I'll probably hurt something." The Machoke laughed. "Go, Darkeon. It's your time to shine and save your friends."


----------



## Darksong (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon: A Tale of Time*

Flower said, "No really. I'm fine." She ran up another tree and jumped off, enjoying the fall back down. Scar laughed, "Keep doing that and you'll be a Pidgey in no time!"


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon: A Tale of Time*

Cark ran over and woke up Blade. Blade saw Mai swimming out so he figured he would go out and save her. He jumped in the water and swam twice as fast as Mai, and half the difficulties. He caught up to her and asked,"What's going on?"and Mai replied, "A Milotic and a Blastoise is stealing Chikorita and LeaFly!" but he couldn't hear her clearly because her mouth went underwater half the time.


----------



## Eeveeon25 (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon: A Tale of Time*

(Okay, I was gone longer than I thought, but I'm back now.  And the fakemon starters will be shown in my next post.)

Talon saw what was going on, and decided to help the others save their pokemon from the Milotic and Blastoise.  He took out a pokeball and unleashed Nessie, the female Eelin he had recieved from the lab.  "Alright Nessie, go get back that Chikorita and Leefinch!"  The eel pokemon swam swiftly toward the Milotic and Blastoise.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon: A Tale of Time*

Meanwhile, Fist watched the scene from the shore. He didn't know how to swim, but he might be able to if he tried. He decided not to take any chances. Blade would be sad if his newest Pokémon died trying to save him.


----------



## Darksong (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon: A Tale of Time*

As Flower fell out of yet another tree, Scar headed in the opposite direction. He was wandering further south than the border of his territory, but he knew that Flower lived there too. He needed to do some training.


----------



## Eeveeon25 (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon: A Tale of Time*

((All right, here's the pics.  They're old drawings, I'm not exactly the worlds best artist, and the picture quality sucks thanks to me using a camera phone.  Next I'll work on movesets.

Leefinch (Grass) 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Roostine (Grass/Flying) 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Aerosa (Grass/Flying) 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Kitturn (Fire) 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Flane (Fire) 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Tigeat (Fire/Dark) 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Eelin (Water) 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Spikeel (Water) 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Fanglee (Water/Poison)


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon: A Tale of Time*

((Those are great! But how did  Fanglee grow four legs all of the sudden? I don't see any leg-like fins on Spikeel...))


----------



## Darksong (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon: A Tale of Time*

((Are there any humans on the island beside us and the professors?))


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon: A Tale of Time*

Thorn and the Blastoise stopped as the small eel swam towards them. "Weeeeeeeee just wanted to take themmmmmmm to seeeeeeeeeee the Waiiiiiiiiiiiiilorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrd," she moaned.


----------



## Mewtwo (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon: A Tale of Time*

I want to be a Pokemon!
And I made up a Fakemon,but I'm not going to be it.It's called Boochu,evo of Raichu with a Dusk stone.It is Electric/Dark.Now,on to my form!

Name:Ty
Species: Cyndaquil
Appearance(just put normal if regular):Her fire changes color depending on her mood.
Personality:Sweet,fun-loving,wants a caring trainer,nice to everyone she meets,even if they attack her
Other(Optional):Dialga is the ruler of *time*.


----------



## Eeveeon25 (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon: A Tale of Time*



Metallic Deoxys said:


> ((Those are great! But how did  Fanglee grow four legs all of the sudden? I don't see any leg-like fins on Spikeel...))


((How does Wartortle grow cannons on his shoulders?  Or Charmeleon grow wings?  Or, worst of all, how does Remoraid turn into Octillary??  Compared to most pokemon, mine are perfectly normal.  Glad you like 'em, though!))


----------



## Darksong (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon: A Tale of Time*

Scar immediately got a better idea. He turned northeast; he was heading to the beach to see if he could find a battle there.
Not long after he turned, his paws touched soft sand. He didn't try to get anyone's attention. He just stood there, waiting for someone to notice him.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon: A Tale of Time*

Fist was looking around when he spotted the Zangoose he had battled earlier. "What are you doing?" asked the Machoke from a distance.


----------



## Darksong (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon: A Tale of Time*

"Looking for a fight!" _And it's not against_ you.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon: A Tale of Time*

"Who are you planning to fight?"


----------



## Darksong (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon: A Tale of Time*

Scar didn't really answer. He put a claw to his mouth as a warning to be quiet and continued to stand on the edge of the sand.


----------



## Eeveeon25 (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon: A Tale of Time*

Nessie, Talon's Eelin, looked at the Blastoise and Milotic in curiousity.  "Wailord?" she asked, "What's Wailord?  And why didn't you just ask if they wanted to go?  My trainer and his friends don't really like you guys stealing pokemon."
Meanwhile, Talon was on the beach, wondering what to do.  He looked back and saw Blade's Machoke apparently talking, albiet in pokemon language, to a Zangoose.  "Hey Machoke," he said, "is that Zangoose you're friend?  If so, can't you two do something to help?"  He sounded a bit foolish, but the pokemon were in trouble and the current people and pokemon trying to help had yet to succeed.


----------



## Darksong (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon: A Tale of Time*

"Tell your trainer that I'm just looking for a battle, and I can't swim," Scar said, "And even if I did, the brine would taste horrible."


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon: A Tale of Time*

"That's not _my_ trainer," Fist said. He looked at Talon, and then back at the Zangoose. "I can't swim either. I probably could if I tried, but I don't know how." He looked at the ocean. "I wouldn't want Blade to lose his newest Pokemon. And the others would feel guilty because they were part of the things that led me to my death."
He shook his head. That wasn't reality right now. Fist shouted to Talon that he didn't know how to swim.


----------



## Eeveeon25 (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon: A Tale of Time*

"What are they saying, Firaga?" Talon looking down to his Cyndaquil.  Firaga tried his best to put on the charade:  he pointed to the Machoke and Zangoose, then to the ocean, then he pretended to swim, and finally shook his head and crossed his hands back and forth.  "They can't swim?" Talon guessed, trying not to laugh at Firaga's acting.  Firaga nodded his head.  "Well, this isn't good, I hope Eelin, Blade and Mai are doing okay."  Firaga then tugged on Talon's pant leg, as he wasn't done translating.  He pointed to the Zangoose, then to Talon, and started randomly biting, slashing, and Embering the air.  "Zangoose wants... to fight?" Talon guessed.  Firaga once again nodded his head.  "This is no time to fight!  Our friends are in trouble!" Talon replied.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon: A Tale of Time*

The Blastoise put on a grumpy face. "We _did_ ask them, actually. Don't talk if you don't know what you're talking about."


----------



## Eeveeon25 (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon: A Tale of Time*

"But you didn't ask they're trainers, and if you did, they obviously didn't give you permission," Nessie told the Blastoise.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon: A Tale of Time*

Fist understood Nessie, and stepped into cold, shallow water. "With that conversation, I suspect you're lying." He laughed at his sentence. It was just plain funny to him.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jul 27, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon: A Tale of Time*

((Sorry I've been gone... my computer suddenly shut down and we still haven't gotten it to work, so I'm on my laptop and won't be as active.)Those are good drawings, Eeveeon25. I don't question the legs at all. Remoraid to Octillary? Wow, I somehow didn't know that. Or at least didn't want to know that...)
 Blade swam up to the Milotic and Blastoise and saw Chikorita and LeaFly comfortably sittin on they're backs. _"Wait, why are they just sitting there? There's nothing holding them and they aren't even struggling..."_


----------

